# [solved] Youtube-Videos "brennen sich ein"

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich habe es gerade zum zweiten Mal binnen weniger Tage erlebt, dass ein Youtube-Video sich förmlich in den Desktop "einbrennt". Es flimmert durch alle Anwendungen hindurch, die über der betroffenden Desktop-Stelle liegen. Da sich hierunter wohl niemand etwas vorstellen kann, ein Screenshot.

Hat jemand ebenfalls das Problem? Oder eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 

Ich nutze Firefox 3.6.13 und Adobe Flash 10.2.152.27.

MfG Jimini

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich kann es gerade schlecht einschätzen, aber vielleicht das gleiche Problem/Phänomen wie hier? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-864721.html

----------

## Jimini

In der Tat, ich habe nicht richtig gesucht. Danke für den Hinweis!

=> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-864721.html

=> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-864803-highlight-.html

Der Thread hier kann zugemacht werden.

MfG Jimini

----------

## cryptosteve

Thread bleibt bestimmt offen, frisst ja kein Brot. Man kann ihn allenfalls an https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-864721.html anhängen.

Sehe ich das denn richtig, dass zwar viele Leute das Problem haben, aber bislang keiner eine Lösung?

----------

## Jimini

Jau, ich habe zumindest noch keine Lösung erspähen können.

Mein Workaround: die Auflösung verstellen und dann wieder auf die Ausgangsauflösung setzen, damit verschwand der Grafikfehler und ich musste zumindest nicht neustarten. Das bloße Killen von npviewer.bin brachte leider nichts.

MfG Jimini

----------

## papahuhn

Meine Lösung ist ein Downgrade auf adobe-flash 10.1.102.64

----------

## Jimini

Jo, hab jetzt auch wieder die letzte Version installiert, damit scheint es zu laufen. Ätzend, immer die selbe Scheiße mit dem Flashgedöns.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Loko123

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Meine Lösung ist ein Downgrade auf adobe-flash 10.1.102.64

 

Eine weitere "Lösung" oder besser gesagt ein weiteres Workaround wäre auf html5 umzusteigen.  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/html5

Viele Grüße,

Loko 123

----------

